# Supita



## akordeon.ua (27 Дек 2010)

Розшатаная клавиатура в ак. Weltmeister Supita (чистая). Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли что небудь сделать с ней? Кто встречался с этой проблемой поделитесь делают ли это мастера и вобще можно ли ее уплотнить?


----------

